# air flow



## DuttonLandscape (Nov 26, 2007)

New to plowsite, have really learned alot so far. I bought a 2003 wrangler tj 6cyl auto and a snowway 22 6'8" with DP. I'm keeping the plow on until snow comes, so I can see how the jeep handles the weight.I added 200lbs of sand bags to the rear.My ?. How much does the plow block the flow of air into the engine? My guage reads 210, but it just seems pretty hot.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

It bloks a lot of air lower it ot angle it. 210 is about the correct temp ( my 00 runs there without the plow) Why are you keeping the plow on?


----------



## DuttonLandscape (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm keeping the plow on because I want to get used to the size and see how the jeep handles the extra weight. I'm used to plowing with my F350 dually 8.5ft plow and I always drive with the plow angled for airflow. Thanks for your advise.


----------



## CJPlow (Sep 6, 2007)

yeah 210 is normal on jeeps with the 4.0L. It was their way of controlling emissions. I recently installed an Aluminum radiator and trans cooler i found off of ebay. The cooler is a fluid-dyne cost $40 shipped. The radiator was $160 shipped... needed one anyway and this was a sweet price. Now it runs with my plow on during normal driving about 195-200. It only got warm on the highway at a constant 55+ mph no more than 65... got scared from noises and vibrations lol. I would highly recommend the same setup cheap insurance and the aluminum cools alot quicker.


----------



## DuttonLandscape (Nov 26, 2007)

I lowered the plow and I think that will help alot with the airflow. I'm going to keep an eye on the temp. Basher says be careful about adding a trans cooler, so I'm going to hold off. I just ordered a snow deflector, seems like a good idea for the wrangler. I don't have a deflector on my dump truck yet. Anyone have deflectors? I'm excited about the jeep,I've been plowing driveways for 5yrs with F350 dually and I've gotten quite good at it, but I need to have 2 guys shoveling the snow out of the corners and its quite slow.


----------



## Mich plower (May 19, 2006)

like mentioned 210 is normal even with plow on and Warn powerplant covering about 3/4's of my grill i still run 210.

Just a Fyi running it colder decreases fuel ecom the pcm drives the injectors richer"wider pulse width" when it sees lower temps,,


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I use a snow deflector on my Jeep with my fisher 7 1/2 Rd. I push so much snow it was coming over the top of the plow without it.


----------



## CJPlow (Sep 6, 2007)

I wonder why basher says not to use a trans cooler.


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

CJPlow;443460 said:


> I wonder why basher says not to use a trans cooler.


In response to one of my post, Basher suggested a tranny cooler could over cool the fluid, which could be detrimental to tranny performance. A thermostat would fix that.

http://www.perma-cool.com/Catalog/Cat_page14.html

Fran


----------

